# Could I have fibromyalgia?



## an0chick2

So I started feeling horrible in the fall of last year. I then continued to worsen and hit a breaking point in March of this year. I was finally diagnosed with a reactivation of the Epstein Barr virus around August and my doctor said I probably have CFS too. Well that was a few months ago. Since then I've eliminated ALL processed foods from my diet. No gluten, casein, no added sugars, and only have chicken once a day. (organic chicken breast). Im eliminating toxic products from my house.. and all the food I eat is organic. I make myself a veggie juice sweetened with 1 apple or pear and I make myself water kefir. When all of this started my ibs symptoms weren't so bad not that they're so bad now but they're worse. I do only go once a day maybe 2, my stools are formed but on the loose end and other times they are loose (if I eat too much of beans) I also get gas which the kefir is definitely minimizing that. Well my question is.... my fatigue pretty much gone. I probably have fatigue like 10-15% of the day some days less .. but I have major pain on my legs and arms sometimes my hands and my chest hurts (it's sensitive to the touch) and I get headaches. Does this now seem like fibromyalgia? All of my body muscles are sensitive to too much touching they feel tender but I only really have pain on my legs and arms and hands and head. I have my dad's twin sister who was recently diagnosed with fibromyalgia..if that even has anything to do with this. Thanks guys!


----------



## jaumeb

I suspect fructose is problematic. Fodmaps is another thing to consider. I have my doubts about beans. Last time I tried them one year ago it was a really bad experience. Get familiar with the "nose to tail" principle.


----------



## an0chick2

What's nose to tail principle? I kinda did a quick Google search and is it eating the whole animal? I'm not slowly transitioning into a vegan for the animals sake, although, I do love animals. But it's more about my health. I watch the documentary Forks Over Knives and it really changed my mentality. Animal protein is very acid... an acidic body = illness. I've read about quite a few people turning into veganism as a way to get back to health after suffering from chronic fatigue or fibromyalgia. I've also read that fibromyalgia is caused by toxic build up. I'm not saying that this diet will be forever I'm just trying to get my health back on track. Red meat and processed meats cause cancer.... that's the reason why I'm avoiding them. If they can cause cancer I'm sure it's not healthy for a sick person to continue eating them.


----------



## jaumeb

You mentioned that you only eat chicken breast. I buy the whole chicken. Even the feet contain critical nutrients and can be used to prepare a broth. I hate killing animals and I would be vegetarian if I was healthy. If we kill an animal we should use it all from nose to tail.

There are two good reasons. If we only eat chicken breasts we have to kill many chicken at the end of the month. If we eat all cuts we only need to kill one. Second reason: chicken breast is the least nutritious cut.

Traditionally, animals were eaten from nose to tail. Modern craziness favors eating only some muscle meat.


----------



## an0chick2

Oooooo I see. I suppose it makes sense that different part of the animal has different nutrients. However I do get most of my nutrients from fruits and veggies. I juice veggies. I eat fruits several times a day. I eat beans for protein. I eat quiNoa for protein. Nuts. Seeds. I'm gonna try to make sauerkraut again... so that I can get more probiotics in my diet. The only thing I need to supplement is b12. I actually enjoy this diet. I know no 2 people are alike but the more nutrients we get in the more our body will thank us.


----------



## jaumeb

Diet and nutrition can be really tricky. We need to get nutrients and avoid anti-nutrients. Hopefully we'll sort it out.


----------



## ormaman333

It is so tricky to be sure, isn't it. Be certain to check in with your trusted medical professional and proceed with treatment under his or her guidance.


----------



## AlisonfromSickofIBS

Hi there,

I think one of the questions you need to ask yourself is what was going on in your life early last year.

What were you thinking, doing, feeling?

Something in there probably triggered the rest.

Alison


----------

